# Knit Play Pal Dolls



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

For some time, I've been getting requests to design a doll knit in the round. Been working on this for quite awhile. I was having so much fun, I had to force myself to stop! :sm16: The legs, body, arms and head are knit on as you work along.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

All fabulous!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

OMG. These are the cutest things ever.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cute. The faces are amazing.


----------



## nancy863 (Aug 2, 2011)

Your dolls are AWESOME!. Wish I could knit!! Tried it but couldn't get it.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in awe!! Phenomenal work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are all gorgeous Lorraine. ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely comments! I particularly had a lot fun creating the different hairstyles. :sm02:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely love them. Going on my to do.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are wonderful. So sweet and huggable.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These little ones are super cute!!


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

Are the patterns going to be available ? The dolls are the cutes I have ever seen, Love the clothing, and hair.



Rainebo said:


> For some time, I've been getting requests to design a doll knit in the round. Been working on this for quite awhile. I was having so much fun, I had to force myself to stop! :sm16: The legs, body, arms and head are knit on as you work along.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rdupuis17 said:


> Are the patterns going to be available ? The dolls are the cutes I have ever seen, Love the clothing, and hair.


Thank you! Yes, they are available now at the sites below my signature.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Love these, just to be awkward could these be adapted to knit flat do you think.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sneyom said:


> Love these, just to be awkward could these be adapted to knit flat do you think.


Hmmmm. That would be quite an undertaking, depending on your conversion skills.

There are so many lovely doll patterns out that are knit flat/seamed. It may be easier to just use one of them. For some reason, not many doll patterns are knit in the round. That's why I received so many requests for one knit in the round.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

So sweet, Lorraine!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh. How cute are these!?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They're so cute. :sm24:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cute. I love that you don't knit all of the parts separately to see on later.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

This looks like the best doll pattern EVER, have to have this one.Absolutely love that it is in the round. Very little sewing...more time to knit lol.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> Very cute. I love that you don't knit all of the parts separately to see on later.


Thanks! Yes, that was part of the requests I received with the knit in the round requests.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> This looks like the best doll pattern EVER, have to have this one.Absolutely love that it is in the round. Very little sewing...more time to knit lol.


Aw, thanks! It's fun to see the doll appear before your eyes as you knit along! ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute! :sm24:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMGosh! These dolls are beyond cute. Facial expressions, hair styles and all the other details down to the dimples in their knees! Lorraine, you just keep getting better and better at this, if that's even possible! You outdo yourself with each new pattern.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Another winner!! Adorable!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

They are adorable


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, how talented you are being able to make a poppet in the round. A good pattern for anyone who prefers that method. Personally I do much better getting the right shape when I make them flat. What did you use for the curly hair? I've never been able to achieve that look with any yarn. I even tried curling it on old needles but it was tedious and didn't work out well. Great job on your poppets.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> OMGosh! These dolls are beyond cute. Facial expressions, hair styles and all the other details down to the dimples in their knees! Lorraine, you just keep getting better and better at this, if that's even possible! You outdo yourself with each new pattern.


Aw, Kimmy! :sm12: What sweet comments! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great ,love the little boy with his backpack,


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> Wow, how talented you are being able to make a poppet in the round. A good pattern for anyone who prefers that method. Personally I do much better getting the right shape when I make them flat. What did you use for the curly hair? I've never been able to achieve that look with any yarn. I even tried curling it on old needles but it was tedious and didn't work out well. Great job on your poppets.


Thank you!
One of the hairstyles is curly, two are wavy...short and long. All three started out with regular plain yarn. The curly one is worsted wt., the wavy ones are DK wt. yarn. The curly one involves large metal needles and an oven. The wavy ones involve a steam iron. I give exact directions/photos for these styles in the pattern. They are not hard to do, but they do take time, but the result is well worth it!!! I don't mind putting in the time to make something special or unique. My goal was to create different hairstyles that would perhaps make it possible to create a look-a-like doll for the recipient. :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for these wonderful comments! Really appreciate it! :sm02:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I have always wanted to make this type of doll in the round! Converting other pattern to in the round was a bit convoluted and I didn't feel up to it.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Rainebo said:


> For some time, I've been getting requests to design a doll knit in the round. Been working on this for quite awhile. I was having so much fun, I had to force myself to stop! :sm16: The legs, body, arms and head are knit on as you work along.


Love these dolls - had to buy the pattern straight away, so now I just have to finish the five other projects I have on the go... :sm01:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I have always wanted to make this type of doll in the round! Converting other pattern to in the round was a bit convoluted and I didn't feel up to it.


Oh, thank YOU! Others were telling me the same thing. That's why they kept requesting I design one in the round. :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

YarnCreations said:


> Love these dolls - had to buy the pattern straight away, so now I just have to finish the five other projects I have on the go... :sm01:


Thanks so much! Enjoy the pattern! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Great ,love the little boy with his backpack,


Thanks! I couldn't resist designing a backpack. Then I had to design something to put IN it. Then I had to force myself to stop. The pattern was getting too long...24 pages! :sm09:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

So adorable. I love the dimpled knees, backpack, bunny, clothes, all their faces, hair, smile...well, I love everything!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all absolutely adorable


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought the pattern already. I am an eternal optimist. Many dolls I have made don't look as cute as I want them to be. 
Very innovative ideas in this pattern!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG, these dolls are just adorable. Thanks for sharing????


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm in love. I went right to ravelry and purchased the pattern.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Precious!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

runflyski said:


> So adorable. I love the dimpled knees, backpack, bunny, clothes, all their faces, hair, smile...well, I love everything!


Oh, I'm so glad you like them so much! Thank you!! ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I bought the pattern already. I am an eternal optimist. Many dolls I have made don't look as cute as I want them to be.
> Very innovative ideas in this pattern!


Thank you! Hope you enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I'm in love. I went right to ravelry and purchased the pattern.


Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy it! :sm02:


----------



## l.reardon5 (Jul 17, 2017)

Love your dolls but they sound hard to make. I like easy fast moving project. Do you think I could knit them?


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

l.reardon5 said:


> Love your dolls but they sound hard to make. I like easy fast moving project. Do you think I could knit them?


I'm sure you could. The pattern is very well written with step by step procedures and lots of pictures to help you along. Once you get started you'll be hooked! :sm02:


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG They're brilliant, and I love the fact they're knitted in the round.
Thank you


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I must try to learn how to do the magic loop to knit these, I love them


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Sneyom said:


> I must try to learn how to do the magic loop to knit these, I love them


My very first magic loop project was another of Lorraine's patterns - a little lovey. I've gone on to do lots more knitted loop patterns and have even taught a friend this method.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

How delightfully cute. love them all. Congratulations on being so clever and thanks you as well.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely love them!!!! :sm02:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice Loraine!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing! I particularly like the shape of the face. You are very talented.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just ordered the doll pattern and they sent me Odora shawl pattern. :sm03:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're gorgeous.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG Beyond adorable. Ordered pattern even before responding.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gorgeous an adorable too????????????


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

They are adorable. I so like knitting in the round, all in one piece, basically no sewing up is the way to go.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are fantastic!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Loved them so much I bought them and I very rarely buy


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love these, just had to buy the pattern. Thank you for sharing. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

what a wonderful group and very diverse. Love them all.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply gorgeous, beautifully knitted


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

These are adorable. My live-with-me granddaughter just turned four and is a chatterbox. These would be adorable for her. My adult son, her dad, loves turtles, so I have been toying with that idea. Do you give suggestions for a yarn? How would you rate the pattern as far as difficulty. I can read a knitting pattern. I have made one pair of socks and the only issue was second sock syndrome. I do not like sewing seams. Kitchener seam is not an issue - I just need my example in front of me. The only reason I don't like sewing seams is because I've never been taught. I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. Might this be doable for me? I love these cuties and the rest of your cuties, too!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable design. 
Is the underpants and socks knit on? Just wondering because little kids LOVE stripping a doll down and redressing them again


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Omg!! Sooo cute!!! Now I HAVE to buy the pattern!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Love them and the idea of doing them in the round.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for introducing us to your charming patterns.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your dolls!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

They are all very cute.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice! I suspect we will be seeing more of those dolls!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

l.reardon5 said:


> Love your dolls but they sound hard to make. I like easy fast moving project. Do you think I could knit them?


I don't know what your knitting level is. I designed this pattern at the intermediate level, since it's 3-dimensional and involves shaping. While I would not consider these dolls a quick project, since time is put in to shape the doll and create hairstyles, time is saved by not having to seam all the parts or attach them later. However, I believe I explain everything step by step and provide pictures, as well.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

YarnCreations said:


> I'm sure you could. The pattern is very well written with step by step procedures and lots of pictures to help you along. Once you get started you'll be hooked! :sm02:


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These are adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What lovely comments to wake up to this morning! Coming from such talented knitters, it really means a lot to me! Thank you so much for such positive feedback! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lildeb2 said:


> Just ordered the doll pattern and they sent me Odora shawl pattern. :sm03:


Oh, no! How did that happen? I don't even have a shawl pattern in my pattern store! 
I will PM you!


----------



## ameyer (Jul 18, 2017)

These dolls are so cute. Great work!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> OMG Beyond adorable. Ordered pattern even before responding.


Thank you! Enjoy the pattern! :sm02:


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

AllyMu said:


> They are adorable. I so like knitting in the round, all in one piece, basically no sewing up is the way to go.


 :sm24: My feelings, exactly!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Trekkiebigtime said:


> Loved them so much I bought them and I very rarely buy


Thank you! I'm honored you chose my pattern to buy! Enjoy it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Love these, just had to buy the pattern. Thank you for sharing. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank YOU!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

God's Girl said:


> what a wonderful group and very diverse. Love them all.


Thank you! Diversity was another of my goals.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

marysudie said:


> These are adorable. My live-with-me granddaughter just turned four and is a chatterbox. These would be adorable for her. My adult son, her dad, loves turtles, so I have been toying with that idea. Do you give suggestions for a yarn? How would you rate the pattern as far as difficulty. I can read a knitting pattern. I have made one pair of socks and the only issue was second sock syndrome. I do not like sewing seams. Kitchener seam is not an issue - I just need my example in front of me. The only reason I don't like sewing seams is because I've never been taught. I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. Might this be doable for me? I love these cuties and the rest of your cuties, too!


Thanks! This pattern is designed at the intermediate level, because it's 3-dimensional and involves shaping. However, I believe that I explain everything step by step and include photos, as well. This is knit in the round, so there is no seaming of parts...just closing a hole here an there. Hope this is helpful to you.

I do include a long list of most of the yarns I used in making these dolls. But you can substitute your own yarns. If you use worsted weight yarn for the doll, you must use the same weight yarn for the clothes. Same goes for if you use DK weight yarn for the doll to make the smaller size. That way, the clothes will fit the doll. I give directions for weight yarn and the size needles to use for each size doll (large or small).


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Adorable design.
> Is the underpants and socks knit on? Just wondering because little kids LOVE stripping a doll down and redressing them again


The underpants and socks are knit on. All the other clothes are removable.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Those are so cute! I really like them all. Even the backpack with the rabbit!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Super very creative, I love them all the faces and hair are amazing. Well done.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are adorable....


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

Three questions:

Is there any crocheting? You don't mention it, so I assume not. Yet the backpack looks crocheted.
I assume they are stuffed. Polyester batting?
Will they be washable, depending upon the yarn used?

They are charming, appealing, and endearing. Thanks for your creative efforts.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

knitknotes said:


> Three questions:
> 
> Is there any crocheting? You don't mention it, so I assume not. Yet the backpack looks crocheted.
> I assume they are stuffed. Polyester batting?
> ...


Thank you!
Sorry for any confusion. I put KNIT in the title of the post. They are knitted. The backpack is knit in Garter Stitch. The dolls are stuffed with Polyfil stuffing. I haven't tried washing them yet. But if all washable yarns are used, I assume they would be washable in a lingerie bag, on a gentle cycle. However, spot washing by hand may be the better way to go.


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

love your dolls. not good with computers can't find where your signature is


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Your dolls are so adorable! Thank you for sharing pictures of them! They are a day brightener!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

pegmullen said:


> love your dolls. not good with computers can't find where your signature is


Look at the very end of one of her posts and you will see it there. It's in blue and underlined.


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

I just found the address and purchased the pattern. Just realized, I have some of your other patterns and love them.
Thank you
Peg


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

pegmullen said:


> love your dolls. not good with computers can't find where your signature is


Thanks! I sent you a PM.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi what yarn did you use for body?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, Wow!!!! These dolls are the cutest! I have two 2 1/2 year old granddaughters that would love these dolls. I am going to purchase this pattern and soon as I send this post. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

So cute! They look so sweet who wouldn't want to knit one or two or three or .................!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Too cute, these guys are adorable!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Added to my library. Perfect for my 2 year old gd. I love the idea of knitting the doll in the round.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Such cute dolls.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Irresistible. I've just bought the pattern. Love the hairstyles.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

pegmullen said:


> I just found the address and purchased the pattern. Just realized, I have some of your other patterns and love them.
> Thank you
> Peg


Oh, thank YOU! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

knittylady said:


> Hi what yarn did you use for body?


Which body? I used worsted weight yarn for the girl with the curly hair and the boy with the blond hair.
And I used DK weight yarn for the other three dolls.

Worsted weight: Red Heart Super Saver: Warm Brown 
Lion Brand Vanna's Choice: Soft Pink (not sure if this color is still available)

DK weight: Paintbox Yarns-Simply DK: #108 Caramel
Basics DK: #007 Chocolate


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Lorraine, Wow!!!! These dolls are the cutest! I have two 2 1/2 year old granddaughters that would love these dolls. I am going to purchase this pattern and soon as I send this post. Thank you! ;0)


Hi, Candy! So nice to hear from you! Thank YOU!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laceylinda said:


> Irresistible. I've just bought the pattern. Love the hairstyles.


Thank you! Enjoy it! I had fun creating the hairstyles!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I just want to make a suggestion about sewing seams. I sewed seams for years before I learned the best, most invisible, way to do them:
MATTRESS STITCH. You can find lots of instructions for mattress stitch on you tube. It is sewn from the front, with the right side facing you.
Try it!



marysudie said:


> These are adorable. My live-with-me granddaughter just turned four and is a chatterbox. These would be adorable for her. My adult son, her dad, loves turtles, so I have been toying with that idea. Do you give suggestions for a yarn? How would you rate the pattern as far as difficulty. I can read a knitting pattern. I have made one pair of socks and the only issue was second sock syndrome. I do not like sewing seams. Kitchener seam is not an issue - I just need my example in front of me. The only reason I don't like sewing seams is because I've never been taught. I'd say I'm an advanced beginner. Might this be doable for me? I love these cuties and the rest of your cuties, too!


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

Hallelujah! My sewn seams look horrible and I can't knit eyelash yarn to save my life!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

And into the queue it goes! Thanks SO much for creating a magic loop, all in one version. You are so incredibly talented!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

wendyinwonderland said:


> I just want to make a suggestion about sewing seams. I sewed seams for years before I learned the best, most invisible, way to do them:
> MATTRESS STITCH. You can find lots of instructions for mattress stitch on you tube. It is sewn from the front, with the right side facing you.
> Try it!


Yup! That's the way I do it, too, when I have to sew a seam! :sm24:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Padittle said:


> And into the queue it goes! Thanks SO much for creating a magic loop, all in one version. You are so incredibly talented!


Aw, thank YOU! So kind of you!


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## Miss Mittens (Apr 27, 2017)

It looks like I am going to have a new challenge!!! I have never knit in the round but these dolls are just adorable! On my way to buy the pattern and hope for the best.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So cute - love them!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

They are so cute! Just bought the pattern. Can't wait to start!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lorraine, they are all adorable...you are so talented!
:sm24:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love all your dolls.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your dolls are adorable!!! They have the cutest hair styles!!! I have to make some of these!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your dolls are simply adorable! All your designs are awesome! :sm02:


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I love them...just ordered the pattern from Etsy... ????????????


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Cute. Congratulations on figuring out how to knit them in the round from the get go.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Those are adorable????


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are all gorgeous, I would love to be able do do faces like those. Lovely


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw these dolls yesterday on Facebook and was so amazed! They are truly adorable and the knitting in the round is a time saver!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my. How cute are these? I love them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful..! No seaming! wonderful wonderful. :sm11: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. I would rather knit on the body parts than sewing them on. I have knitted many sock yarn bunnies this way. It so much more pleasurable this way. I hope to knit one of your dolls soon.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Sneyom said:


> Love these, just to be awkward could these be adapted to knit flat do you think.


This must be a UK thing, I knit flat, and although I have tried, I have not taken to knitting in the round. It is just the way you have been taught all those many year's ago. I never try to do / or buy patterns in the round but if I could knit this way I would have brought this in a heartbeat. They are wonderful )


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am in love! Checked your patterns out and fell in love with a few more. I may have to make an attempt at these. Bet children of all ages would love one. But, I must admit my fierce jealousy of anyone who can make their own patterns - and so beautifully, I might add. Thank you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Miss Mittens said:


> It looks like I am going to have a new challenge!!! I have never knit in the round but these dolls are just adorable! On my way to buy the pattern and hope for the best.


Thank you! Love new challenges! I'm here cheering you on! :sm09:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kerriwg said:


> They are so cute! Just bought the pattern. Can't wait to start!


Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

edithann said:


> Lorraine, they are all adorable...you are so talented!
> :sm24:


Edie, so nice to hear from you! Thank you!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your dolls are adorable. I don't understand what you mean when you say "available at the sites below my signature". What sites?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pegster said:


> I love them...just ordered the pattern from Etsy... ????????????


Thanks! I think you meant Craftsy, since I don't sell on Etsy. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are ADORABLE and just what I was looking for! I just purchased your pattern on Ravelry. Thanks for the great work!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are fantastic, Lorraine! You did such a great job with them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

riggy said:


> They are all gorgeous, I would love to be able do do faces like those. Lovely


Thank you! In the pattern, I explain through directions and pictures how to sculpt the face to accentuate the cheeks, indent the ends of the mouth and shape the nose. I also have you place stitch markers to indicate eye placements and the ends of the mouth, so you'll know exactly where they go. :sm17:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> This must be a UK thing, I knit flat, and although I have tried, I have not taken to knitting in the round. It is just the way you have been taught all those many year's ago. I never try to do / or buy patterns in the round but if I could knit this way I would have brought this in a heartbeat. They are wonderful )


Thank you! I know many UK knitters prefer to knit flat and seam. So many of them have asked me to convert my patterns to knit flat. I did that with a couple of patterns in the past, but it's VERY time-consuming to design a pattern both ways, and to be honest, at my age, :sm16: I prefer to do things once and move on to the next thing. :sm09:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

darkeyes7 said:


> I am in love! Checked your patterns out and fell in love with a few more. I may have to make an attempt at these. Bet children of all ages would love one. But, I must admit my fierce jealousy of anyone who can make their own patterns - and so beautifully, I might add. Thank you.


Aw, that's so kind of you to say! :sm02:


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

They are wonderful and I love the little rabbit.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Susan Marie said:


> Your dolls are adorable. I don't understand what you mean when you say "available at the sites below my signature". What sites?


At the bottom of my post, you'll see: "Rainebo / Lorraine"
Below that, you'll see: "Find me here" and websites for my pattern store.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are ADORABLE and just what I was looking for! I just purchased your pattern on Ravelry. Thanks for the great work!


Oh, thank YOU!! :sm02:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They are adorable. I love that they are knitted in the round. I ordered the pattern immediately. Then have to find a little girl.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are just darling, of course!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are darling!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

You are so clever and your dolls are adorable.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

You are incredible! You must have such patience to work it out in the round! It is definitely at the top of my toy list!


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

You are one talented lady and thank you so much for sharing your talent. You have me hoping reincarnation does exist as there is no way I will get my to-do list done in this lifetime with great projects like yours showing up on this site. Now I'm off to buy the pattern.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! How sweet are they Lorraine ! Thank you so much ! Had to buy ! Love the hairstyles and the clothes ! ♥♥♥


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

they are adorable


----------



## Gal (Apr 30, 2012)

`I got the pattern and it is the best! Tells the yardage for each project, the eye size, button size etc. One of the best patterns i have bought!!!!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

They are amazing ...I especially love the hair on them..thank you for another wonderful creation.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> They are adorable. I love that they are knitted in the round. I ordered the pattern immediately. Then have to find a little girl.


Thank you! I can't wait till my granddaughter is old enough to play with one!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

RandyPandy said:


> You are incredible! You must have such patience to work it out in the round! It is definitely at the top of my toy list!


Thank you! My passion is the challenge of the design. Knitting it in the round actually helps me with the designing, since I could see how the shape is forming without first having to seam. And frogging is also easier, since I don't have to remove the seam to frog. :sm17:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Islandlady49 wrote: "You are one talented lady and thank you so much for sharing your talent. You have me hoping reincarnation does exist as there is no way I will get my to-do list done in this lifetime with great projects like yours showing up on this site. Now I'm off to buy the pattern."


Aw, thanks! :sm09:


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Oh my goodness ! How sweet are they Lorraine ! Thank you so much ! Had to buy ! Love the hairstyles and the clothes ! ♥♥♥


Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gal said:


> `I got the pattern and it is the best! Tells the yardage for each project, the eye size, button size etc. One of the best patterns i have bought!!!!


Oh, thank you!!! I tried to put in as much as possible. Hope I didn't leave anything out! :sm16:


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Cute little assortment you have there! Good work!


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

I love them! I've really got into making dolls lately. I'd love to give these a go!


----------



## Miss Mittens (Apr 27, 2017)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> They are adorable. I love that they are knitted in the round. I ordered the pattern immediately. Then have to find a little girl.


At least you have your priorities straight! LOL!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Your dolls are so adorable. Added them to my library. Can't wait to start one.
Thank you!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How VERY clever of you. They look wonderful.


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorable. You did it again. Great work. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

FABULOUS dolls Lorraine..your work. as always is lovely but this doll is the most realistic baby doll posted on this site.. bar none! xo wendy


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my love love love ????????????


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

So adorable. The different hair designs are beautiful and you have been very creative. I absolutely adore them.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> They are adorable. I love that they are knitted in the round. I ordered the pattern immediately. Then have to find a little girl.


The little girl will be a cinch to find. Get the doll made, and it will give itself away. :sm02:


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

So adorable. We are lucky to have such talented designers on this forum.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

They are so precious I've purchased the pattern, I only hope my turn out even half as good as yours. 
Diane


----------



## TexasGigi (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazing personalities and CUTE CUTE CUTE!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I keep coming back to look lol

So cute, have added to my cart to buy later today ☺☺


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Lorraine,

I was the first one to reply when you posted your dolls...and they(your dolls) have been speaking to me ever since!!! I have never knitted in the round so this will be a first - I'm off to purchase your pattern!! Thanks so much and I may be coming back with a few questions. I do love learning new ways as it keeps me on my toes!!


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

beautiful work!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love them. What is the color you use for skin?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Sneyom said:


> Love these, just to be awkward could these be adapted to knit flat do you think.


Gypsycream has the Poppet Doll pattern and it is knitted flat and she is also on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks! I couldn't resist designing a backpack. Then I had to design something to put IN it. Then I had to force myself to stop. The pattern was getting too long...24 pages! :sm09:


I also ordered it as soon as I saw it was knitted in the round. Thank you Lorraine for doing this. She is the cutest knitted doll that I have seen and I will enjoy knitting her so much.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditto the last 13 pages....love your dolls, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! So very cute! You are so talented.


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Saw the photo, never hesitated and ordered the pattern immediately. The dolls are adorable and I prefer "in the round". Thank-you!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic work on them!


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Are these knitted on a circular needle or double pointed please. I am not very good with either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are gorgeous ,


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for such wonderful comments about my dolls and my work! I so appreciate them! :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> FABULOUS dolls Lorraine..your work. as always is lovely but this doll is the most realistic baby doll posted on this site.. bar none! xo wendy


Thanks, Wendy! Another of my goals was to make the dolls as realistic as possible, so they would be an inviting "pal" to play with.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rinamuss said:


> So adorable. The different hair designs are beautiful and you have been very creative. I absolutely adore them.


Thank you! Doll hair is always a challenge, so I wanted to present different ways of achieving different styles. They do take time to complete, depending on the density desired. But seeing the hair "develop" is fun and the hair has a definite impact on the final look of the doll.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Great collection! Well done


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Milotian said:


> So adorable. We are lucky to have such talented designers on this forum.


Thank you! I feel the same way about ALL the talented knitters on this forum. I learn so much from THEM! And they definitely inspire ME!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> Lorraine,
> 
> I was the first one to reply when you posted your dolls...and they(your dolls) have been speaking to me ever since!!! I have never knitted in the round so this will be a first - I'm off to purchase your pattern!! Thanks so much and I may be coming back with a few questions. I do love learning new ways as it keeps me on my toes!!


Oh, thank YOU! I'm so glad you are willing to work outside your comfort zone to try something new. Learning to knit in the round will open up a whole new world of knitting to you. I would suggest practicing knitting in the round on something simple first, maybe just a tube...viewing videos, etc., until you are comfortable with it, before beginning the doll. I'm here cheering you on! And my when you begin the pattern, my email address is listed at the bottom of each page, so you can contact me, if you have questions. I'm happy to help, if needed. :sm02:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

justinjared said:


> I love them. What is the color you use for skin?


I used worsted weight yarn for the girl with the curly hair and the boy with the blond hair.
And I used DK weight yarn for the other three dolls.

Worsted weight: Red Heart Super Saver: Warm Brown
Lion Brand Vanna's Choice: Soft Pink (not sure if this color is still available)

DK weight: Paintbox Yarns-Simply DK: #108 Caramel
Basics DK: #007 Chocolate


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sneyom said:


> Are these knitted on a circular needle or double pointed please. I am not very good with either


They are knit in the round using Magic Loop on a long circular needle (or DPNs could be substituted).


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Love, love, love your Play Pal Dolls. I just downloaded my pattern and can hardly wait to start. I have to finish a couple of WIP before I can allow myself to make one.............hmmmmmmmmm, maybe not!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Soooo cute! Maybe even cuter than the Pocket Poppups? Or whatever they are called.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my. I love them all. Very very cute.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> I used worsted weight yarn for the girl with the curly hair and the boy with the blond hair.
> And I used DK weight yarn for the other three dolls.
> 
> Worsted weight: Red Heart Super Saver: Warm Brown
> ...


Thank you for respone. Thhe skin color looks so natural.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Dottie Kon said:


> Soooo cute! Maybe even cuter than the Pocket Poppups? Or whatever they are called.


They are pocket poppets, and there have been some really, really cute ones of these too. Gypsy Cream is a much admired designer on KP and the creator of the pocket poppets, as is Rainebo creator of the Knit and play dolls.

D


----------



## Miss Mittens (Apr 27, 2017)

d-dub said:


> They are pocket poppets, and there have been some really, really cute ones of these too. Gypsy Cream is a much admired designer on KP and the creator of the pocket poppets, as is Rainebo creator of the Knit and play dolls.
> 
> D


Very nicely put d-dub. There is so very much work and creativity put into each pattern, the designers should be given the admiration and credit due.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

What great looking dolls.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I wished I had seen this a few years ago when my GS wanted a brother doll to play with his sister and her AG dolls. None to buy then and the AG line has one now but expensive. He just use Curios George. Your dolls are lovely. I see you doll is 14 inches, could the legs just be made longer? Would the proportions be comparable?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

oannejay said:


> I wished I had seen this a few years ago when my GS wanted a brother doll to play with his sister and her AG dolls. None to buy then and the AG line has one now but expensive. He just use Curios George. Your dolls are lovely. I see you doll is 14 inches, could the legs just be made longer? Would the proportions be comparable?


Thank you! 
If only the legs are made longer, it may throw off the proportions of the other body parts. The 14" doll is made using worsted wt. (Aran wt.) yarn. If you wanted a little bigger doll, you could use a heavier wt. yarn and larger size needles.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, 4ply is a little bigger isn't it? And I did mark your pattern in my ravelrey library. Your dolls are really sweet!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Evie253 said:


> I'm in awe!! Phenomenal work.


How clever!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

oannejay said:


> Thank you, 4ply is a little bigger isn't it? And I did mark your pattern in my ravelrey library. Your dolls are really sweet!


No, 4 ply is not bigger. Aran wt. yarn is 10 ply, so you would want to go into a heavier yarn (bulky wt.) if you wanted a bigger doll...12 ply.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

What size needle do you use? I can't believe you could use bulky yarn? And go up a size?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I've never tried it, but I assume it could be done, if you use a plain bulky wt. yarn, not a fuzzy one. For the Aran/worsted wt. yarn, I used a size 4 (3.5mm) needle, so for the bulky wt., I'd try a size 5 (3.75mm) needle. You want the stitches tight so the stuffing doesn't show through. In order for the clothes to fit, you'd also have to use bulky wt. yarn for the clothes, then...and a size 7 needle??? 
If you do try this, please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You've done it again. I love your patterns (all of them)


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Evie253 said:


> I'm in awe!! Phenomenal work.


These are so good. A definite "must have".


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

ptspraker said:


> You've done it again. I love your patterns (all of them)


Aw, thanks! I'm so glad you enjoy them! :sm02:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are all so cute. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous, outstanding. Congratulations on your Knit Play Pal Dolls. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Will definitely try these adorable dolls! I am a beginner knitter right now


----------



## asiasnan (Feb 28, 2018)

How can I actually download the knitting patterns


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love these, I have to oganized my time so I can have a play ☺☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

asiasnan said:


> How can I actually download the knitting patterns


These are on Ravelry

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/play-pal-dolls


----------

